# Tesla’s Model S earns maximum safety rating, will start deliveries in June



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Tesla announced today that Model S has completed crash testing, earning a five-star safety rating. With the final hurdle for public sales cleared, the company will begin customer deliveries on June 22... Newswire >


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

I was at a charity auction last Friday night when a Tesla Model S was on display and available as part of the charity raffle. I got to see the car up close, look at its amazing display and actually sit in it. I don't know if the seats adjusted back and down any further but it was a tight fit for this 6'7" guy. 

Regardless, I bought a raffle ticket and encouraged several others at our table to buy one. Ironically, the winner was a Toyota executive who is the one who usually arranges for a Prius or Camray hybrid to be auctioned off. LOL I will be curious to find out if he took the car or donated it back to the charity.


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

I was at a charity auction last Friday night when a Tesla Model S was on display and available as part of the charity raffle. I got to see the car up close, look at its amazing display and actually sit in it. I don't know if the seats adjusted back and down any further but it was a tight fit for this 6'7" guy. 

Regardless, I bought a raffle ticket and encouraged several others at our table to buy one. Ironically, the winner was a Toyota executive who is the one who usually arranges for a Prius or Camray hybrid to be auctioned off. LOL I will be curious to find out if he took the car or donated it back to the charity.


----------



## QuinnS87 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, this is very nice news! I'm sure the new model will rock the market


----------

